# How Can I live in Spain



## ACETEDDIE1970 (3 mo ago)

Hi,
My name is Aileen I am 52 years old, I would like advise on how I can live and work in Spain next year . Can I purchase a property ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Aileen. You can buy property but unless you have a passport from a member state of the European Union, you will need a visa of some kind to live in Spain for more than three months at a time (with a maximum of six months in any twelve). Consult the Spanish Embassy website for the country of which you are a national for further information.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

What nationality are you? The flag on your post seems to imply that you're American. Is that the only nationality you have? There are different rules depending on if you have citizenship from an European Union country or not. Assuming you're only American, as was already mentioned you'll need a visa in order to come to Spain to live and work. The website for the Spanish consulate that serves your area in the United States has all the information you'll need about the requirements for each type of visa. 

You can always purchase a property in Spain. But you'll still need a visa in order to live there. Without a visa you'll be limited to staying a maximum of 90 days out of every 180. 

If you give us a little more information maybe we can make some suggestions about types of visas to look into.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you invest in a property or properties for at least 500,000 euro (US$ 485,000), you are eligible for Golden Visa with up to 5 years residency and work.
Golden Visa in Spain: Requirements & Taxes ※ Pellicer&Heredia (pellicerheredia.com)


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll take a wild guess that wanting to work in Spain means the 'golden visa' may not be an option in which case you would need to find an employer to offer you a position who in turn would apply for a work visa on your behalf.

The big problem there is that under EU law all jobs must first be offered to EU citizens and only it's only if an employer can prove that they tried but failed to fill a vacancy from that pool can they recruit from outside the EU.

Bottom line then is unless you have unique or exceptional skills to offer your chances of finding a job in Spain are pretty much non existent, and that assumes you're fully fluent in the language!


----------



## GabbyYN (3 mo ago)

Hello Aileen,

Your first step should be:

obtain your identity card in Spain (TIE or NIE according to your nationality)
your residency
Now, if you will work as a freelancer, then there are some extra formalities you will need to register as self-employed (autonomo) in Spain.
I hope the links I provided will help you have a general view of the process.
Let me know if you have any doubts!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

GabbyYN said:


> Hello Aileen,
> 
> Your first step should be:
> 
> ...


You can't get your TIE until you have applied for and gained residency. The TIE is your residency card.

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GabbyYN said:


> Hello Aileen,
> 
> Your first step should be:
> 
> ...


As a non-EU citizen the OP will need to get a visa first. That MUST be the first step.

The link you provided (which looks suspiciously like an advert on your part) makes no mention of that. (So isn't exactly a great advert imo)


----------



## GabbyYN (3 mo ago)

xabiaxica said:


> As a non-EU citizen the OP will need to get a visa first. That MUST be the first step.
> 
> The link you provided (which looks suspiciously like an advert on your part) makes no mention of that. (So isn't exactly a great advert imo)


I'm not sure whether Aileen is non-EU as she hadn't replied to that, but I sincerely try to help her. 
I am not advertising but trying to expand the information that I understand she asks for.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GabbyYN said:


> I'm not sure whether Aileen is non-EU as she hadn't replied to that, but I sincerely try to help her.
> I am not advertising but trying to expand the information that I understand she asks for.


Her flag shows that she's in the US, so it's a safe bet, unless she tells us otherwise.

Regardless of HER nationality, the point regarding non-EU passport holders having to secure a visa first stands & is far more important.

With my admin/moderator hat on, please do not post a link to your company again, or I will have to delete it. 

If you wish to advertise, you need to pay to become a vendor, & advertise in the vendor area.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

GabbyYN said:


> Hello Aileen,
> 
> Your first step should be:
> 
> ...


An NIE is NOT an identity card!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> An NIE is NOT an identity card!


I think GaggyYN needs to do rather a lot more research before trying to sell her business plan 🤔 

Steve


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Come on Aileen ....Loads of answers, very little feedback.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

trotter58 said:


> Come on Aileen ....Loads of answers, very little feedback.


Sounds like the title of a good song !!

Steve


----------

